# Edge House Farm, Alderley Edge. March 2012



## Sshhhh... (Apr 3, 2012)

Heard about this place and decided to have a wander with AltDayOut and a non member.
Unfortunatley i dont have much info on the place so if anyone does,it would be appreciated  I have been told that it has been empty for 6-11 years.
The house itself was sadly inacessable but the outbuildings where rather interesting and the pool house is worth a mooch. The fantastic location with the surrounding countryside and lovely views added to a great explore. 
Hope you enjoy.

Windows without a gazer






Fantastic porthole window











Going to waste




















Behind the pool house





Pool side






























The green room










Tyred










What a pile of..tyres










Thanks for looking, hope you enjoyed​[/CENTER]


----------



## abel101 (Apr 3, 2012)

love the look of this place!


----------



## UE-OMJ (Apr 4, 2012)

Nice! Thats my kind of place.


----------



## Lurkingwitch (Apr 5, 2012)

Your first picture....top left window....if that ain't a witch on a broomstick!


----------



## Sshhhh... (Apr 7, 2012)

Lurkingwitch said:


> Your first picture....top left window....if that ain't a witch on a broomstick!



Well spotted, I never noticed that!! Apparently witches used to live here as well, how true that is, i have no idea.


----------



## #Dan# (May 13, 2012)

Very nice! Looks like it was a very good find - The 9th photo down looks quite weird, the swimming pool looks very deep :O I love the 8th and 19th ones... Well done


----------



## John_D (May 13, 2012)

Nice explore. . In picture 11 someone has taken a lot of trouble, fairly recently, to enlarge the door opening to a specific size/shape to get something out of the room next to the pool room, then off of the premises via the large doorway in the pool room. . Was anything large obviously missing from there? (I assume some sort of free standing pump/filter equipment)


----------



## MoonCat (May 13, 2012)

Awesome! Imagine how great this place must have looked back when it was in good shape. Imagine owning a place like this; A farm with a private pool!

I absolutely love the 4th picture. It has got such an eerie feeling of impending doom to it.


----------



## Sshhhh... (May 13, 2012)

#Dan# said:


> Very nice! Looks like it was a very good find - The 9th photo down looks quite weird, the swimming pool looks very deep :O I love the 8th and 19th ones... Well done



Thanks. It was a good find, shame there was no way into the farmhouse but there was enough interesting outbuildings to keep us happy


----------



## Sshhhh... (May 13, 2012)

John_D said:


> Nice explore. . In picture 11 someone has taken a lot of trouble, fairly recently, to enlarge the door opening to a specific size/shape to get something out of the room next to the pool room, then off of the premises via the large doorway in the pool room. . Was anything large obviously missing from there? (I assume some sort of free standing pump/filter equipment)



Im not sure what these rooms were used for, im guessing maybe a dip for the animals..? if something was taken out i dont know, didnt see any obvious evidence of something missing


----------



## Sshhhh... (May 13, 2012)

MoonCat said:


> Awesome! Imagine how great this place must have looked back when it was in good shape. Imagine owning a place like this; A farm with a private pool!
> 
> I absolutely love the 4th picture. It has got such an eerie feeling of impending doom to it.



Thanks very muchIt would be fantastic to own a place like this, i was sat looking at the beautiful view with this daydream in my mind


----------



## scribble (May 13, 2012)

Lovely sky shot. What a nice place!


----------



## Sshhhh... (May 13, 2012)

scribble said:


> Lovely sky shot. What a nice place!



Thankyou


----------



## Silent Hill (May 13, 2012)

Oh yes.... Very nice indeed


----------



## smiler (May 13, 2012)

Good to see the E:U subsidies were well spent, lovely pics I enjoyed looking, Thanks


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (May 17, 2012)

Sshhhh... said:


> Im not sure what these rooms were used for, im guessing maybe a dip for the animals..? if something was taken out i dont know, didnt see any obvious evidence of something missing



Seem to think that this place was an equine and large animal hydro-therapy centre years ago, as well as once having a dairy herd. The milking equipment has certainly been remove and pic 12 give the clue to this. Unfortunately I cannot find the old Google entry that would have confirmed that Edge House farm is the premises that were advertising equine/animal hydro-therapy years ago.


----------



## TeeJF (May 17, 2012)

Nice one chuck! Must be good having your own swimming pool mustn't it!!!


----------



## Mars Lander (May 17, 2012)

Yeah was a great explore the pool room and the diving board allows for all kinds of perspective trickery haha


----------



## Sshhhh... (May 17, 2012)

TeeJF said:


> Nice one chuck! Must be good having your own swimming pool mustn't it!!!



Indeed, indeed! how the other half lives..or used to in this case!


----------



## Sshhhh... (May 17, 2012)

AltDayOut said:


> Yeah was a great explore the pool room and the diving board allows for all kinds of perspective trickery haha



Haha, love this!!


----------



## onthebusescrazy (May 17, 2012)

Awesome! Pictures and Brillant Find Thank You


----------



## PaulPowers (Aug 2, 2012)

the site now has 24/7 secca

he was a bit shell shocked today when I just walked past him and started taking pics XD


----------



## Sshhhh... (Aug 2, 2012)

PaulPowers said:


> the site now has 24/7 secca
> 
> he was a bit shell shocked today when I just walked past him and started taking pics XD



Im am surprised, we got asked what we were up to by some builders working at a the nearby house, did think that it would be a matter of time before at least a security fence got put up, didnt think they would stretch to the boys in yellow


----------



## PaulPowers (Aug 2, 2012)

Yeah the place was smashed open then some tools decided to trash the main house


----------



## shane.c (Aug 2, 2012)

Great pics like the sky on pic 4


----------



## sonyes (Aug 2, 2012)

Great find, and excellent pics!! Love the processing. Shame to hear that its been trashed!!!! Grrrrrrr.


----------



## Sshhhh... (Aug 2, 2012)

PaulPowers said:


> Yeah the place was smashed open then some tools decided to trash the main house



Awww no!! bloody annoys me that we share this world with selfish mindless morons


----------



## Sshhhh... (Aug 2, 2012)

shane.c said:


> Great pics like the sky on pic 4



Thankyou


----------

